#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Hackear o MSN

## marcel26

tem algum modo de descobrir hackeando o msn, quem te bloqueou etc e tal, ou seja qualquer forma de localizar uma pessoa e conseguir alguns dados sobre ela no msn??


brigadassu galera

----------


## jweyrich

precisa responder ?

----------


## ruyneto

não ph0enix vamo fingir que nao vimos

----------


## fredy10

hehehehehe
essa foi demais...  :Big Grin:

----------


## demiurgo

hehee

eu tbm naum vi... nem apaguei o post hehehehe

[]'s

----------


## Dcione

vou ser seu amigo so dessa vez ehm..

1o nao precisa "hackear" o msn pra saber quem te bloqueou.

vai no msn.blocked.nl e faz a consulta pra saber se tal fulano te bloqueou.

----------


## LenTu

huahuahauhaua... mto boa piada essa ai... 

qto ao site de chekagem c tah blokeado ou naum... gostei... divertido... ahuahuahuaa

vlw Dcione !

:twisted:

----------


## SDM

ou usa o amsn pra ver....o amsn mostra quem te bloqueou e quem nao ti tem na lista

----------


## LenTu

> ou usa o amsn pra ver....o amsn mostra quem te bloqueou e quem nao ti tem na lista


caraio... feio tinha me ocultado essa informação... mas tudu bem eu ti perdoo... 

:lol:

----------


## jweyrich

http://gaim.sf.net
http://gaim-encryption.sf.net

----------


## marcel26

Desculpa ai, mas como meu proprio profile diz eu sou iniciante...

obrigado por falar do amsn, mas eu utilizo o kopete e acho ele meio fraquinho mesmo, vou ver se instalo ele, 

brigado

----------


## Jim

> Desculpa ai, mas como meu proprio profile diz eu sou iniciante...
> 
> obrigado por falar do amsn, mas eu utilizo o kopete e acho ele meio fraquinho mesmo, vou ver se instalo ele, 
> 
> brigado


tá certo cara... nem esquenta... esse pessoal aí éque é bobo... haudasudhas... principalmente o Demiiurgo, esse sim nao vale nda... hUIAHSduiashduahs....

Bem vindo ao fórum e ao OpenSource

----------


## demiurgo

> Postado originalmente por marcel26
> 
> Desculpa ai, mas como meu proprio profile diz eu sou iniciante...
> 
> obrigado por falar do amsn, mas eu utilizo o kopete e acho ele meio fraquinho mesmo, vou ver se instalo ele, 
> 
> brigado
> 
> 
> ...


naum espalha rapa... hehhe daque a pouco tdo mundo vai saber hauahuhhauha

[]'s

----------


## fredy10

> Postado originalmente por Jim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Postado originalmente por marcel26
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAH
agora eu tô sabendo também!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

----------


## marcel26

> Postado originalmente por demiurgo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Postado originalmente por Jim
> 
> ...


Te queimaram comigo...

mal entrei e já sei que o cara 


> nao vale nda...


mas num tem problema,

não precisa me contar como se fosse algo importante,

sou iniciante memso,

hahahahaha

----------


## LenTu

cara naum acredite em nada do q ele falar viu !?.. 

e principalmente c ele te mandar fikar pelado correndo pela rua... naum atenda esse pedido... ahuahauhauahua

:lol:

----------


## marcel26

:lol: 

blz


mas se eu beber um pouco e alguem acompanhar eu posso até pensar em sair correndo

----------


## demiurgo

to sem moral mesmo....

nem iniciante me respeita...

JIM MALDITOOOOOOOOOO

ahuahuahauahauhaua

----------


## LenTu

como riria o Jim...

IAuuSFIJuauiuSufjIuAuJFIujuiuaSuJuFuIAJuSuiufuJuIuFuAuIAuJuFuIAuuJSIF

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

depois desse evento ai... acho q nunka mais... ahuahuahuahua

:twisted:

----------


## B1SH0P

> como riria o Jim...
> 
> IAuuSFIJuauiuSufjIuAuJFIujuiuaSuJuFuIAJuSuiufuJuIuFuAuIAuJuFuIAuuJSIF
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: 
> 
> depois desse evento ai... acho q nunka mais... ahuahuahuahua
> 
> :twisted:


fico na fissura hein lento!!!!!hahahhahahahaha, na proxima eh amor a 3?rs*

----------


## LenTu

COM CTZ !!!

soh q ao inves di grupal... vai ser tripal... ahuahuahuahauhau

trilegal tche.. ahuahuahuaauha

:twisted:

----------


## epf

> Postado originalmente por LenTu
> 
> como riria o Jim...
> 
> IAuuSFIJuauiuSufjIuAuJFIujuiuaSuJuFuIAJuSuiufuJuIuFuAuIAuJuFuIAuuJSIF
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: 
> 
> depois desse evento ai... acho q nunka mais... ahuahuahuahua
> ...


Pq, vc o lento e o sdm? huahauhauahuahuahauhauhauhauah

Isso aqui virou uma panelinha ..pqp...so falta definir, teflon, de barro, de ferro?huahauhauha

----------


## B1SH0P

> http://gaim.sf.net
> http://gaim-encryption.sf.net


kara eu fui lah n apag mes naum entendi o gaim tem como v tb se tah bloqueado

----------


## Sukkubus

> ou usa o amsn pra ver....o amsn mostra quem te bloqueou e quem nao ti tem na lista


Que o amsn mostrava quem não te tem na lista, eu já sabia... mas onde ele informa quem te bloqueou?

----------


## LenTu

feio(SDM) flw... q fika akele simbolo de proibido do lado do nick do cara q te blokeou... 

pelo jeito vc eh imblokeada pelos seus "amigos"... auahuahuaha... jah q nem percebeu.. =D

:wink:

----------


## Jim

> como riria o Jim...
> 
> IAuuSFIJuauiuSufjIuAuJFIujuiuaSuJuFuIAJuSuiufuJuIuFuAuIAuJuFuIAuuJSIF
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: 
> 
> depois desse evento ai... acho q nunka mais... ahuahuahuahua
> 
> :twisted:


Se vc nao citasse a fonte de onde tirou a risada eu iria te processar por plágio  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sukkubus

Só pode, Lentu  :Smile: 

Mas no meu amsn, só aparece esse símbolo em quem não me tem na lista... pq pedi para me bloquearem e nada apareceu... isso é características de todas as versões ou é da 0.94?

----------


## LenTu

> Só pode, Lentu 
> 
> Mas no meu amsn, só aparece esse símbolo em quem não me tem na lista... pq pedi para me bloquearem e nada apareceu... isso é características de todas as versões ou é da 0.94?


acho q implementaram na 0.94 msm... na minha 0.93 num tem tb... :wink:

----------


## garupeiro

http://superdownloads.ubbi.com.br/li...nload/i49.html








Num sou o Ze pequeno meu nome e Garupeiro hauahuahuha
http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/wallpap...str_redhat.jpg

----------


## garupeiro

hihihihi fico pequeno o desenho


meu nome e Garupeiro hauhauhauhau
http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/wallpap...str_redhat.jpg

ja q viro zueira mesmo

----------


## LenTu

> Num sou o Ze pequeno meu nome e Garupeiro hauahuahuha


q mal te pergunte... mas q raio keh dizer garupeiro... eh akele q monta na garupa ?!?!
:lol: :lol: :lol:

----------


## alguem

hahahahah otarios hackear um msn é mto melhor doq ver se o cara t blokeo hackeando ele tu pude se vinga do maldito :twisted: 

Isso ae aprendam a hackea pra fude com quem te blokeo eu ja sei

----------


## B1SH0P

> hahahahah otarios hackear um msn é mto melhor doq ver se o cara t blokeo hackeando ele tu pude se vinga do maldito :twisted: 
> 
> Isso ae aprendam a hackea pra fude com quem te blokeo eu ja sei



mas essa não eh função pelo menos desse forum... e se o cara t bloqueou concerteze ele deve ter bons motivos pra isso (principalmente no seu caso) q fala p baralho...pra mim isso eh coisa de adolescente completamente sem te o q fazer...  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------

